# أرجو زيارة موقعي الخاص عن بحثي حول Eib



## dercncplaner (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا طالب هندسة إلكترونية في ألمانيا، وقد قمت مع شريك لي من روسيا بعمل بحث علمي حول نظام معين اسمه EIB

ومعنى الكلمة: European Installation Bus 

شرحه باللغة العربية صعب علي حاليّاً، ولكن على كل حال ... هو خاص بالتحكم بالمباني وكل مكوناتها، وهو يهدف إلى توفير المصاريف (ربما إلى أكثر من 90%) وزيادة مستوى الأمان والحماية إلى أعلى معدل، بالإضافة إلى تسهيل التحكم ...

وهو لجميع أنواع المباني والمُنشآت

للمزيد عن الموضوع: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=European_Installation_Bus&redirect=no

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Installation_Bus


*لزيارة صفحتي الخاصة التي أنشأتها لبحثي في هذا الموضوع:*

الصفحة الأصلية (باللغة الألمانية) 
www.EIB-in-Focus.net


الصفحة المترجمة (بواسطة جووجل) 
http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=de&langpair=de|en&u=http://www.eib-in-focus.net/

أرجو إبداء الآراء
وأنا جاهز لكل الأسئلة بإذن الله

وأعتذر عن الإعلانات المُزعجة، فالسيرفر مجاني

ملاحظة مهمة: هذا الموضوع يهم هندسة الإلكترون والميكاترونيكس والعمارة، وربما المدني أيضا، لذلك أستسمح المشرفين في أن أضيف مواضيع .. تنبيهية عن هذا الموضوع .. في الأقسام الأخرى ذات العلاقة

:28:


----------



## jarod501 (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## شادى عصمت (20 فبراير 2008)

First thank you very much about this topic, it is really very important .My name is shady ,I am a student in mechatronics department ,i am very interested to this essay,send more information about it . I'LL be pleased if you accept my invitation to be friends


----------



## dercncplaner (20 فبراير 2008)

شادى عصمت قال:


> First thank you very much about this topic, it is really very important .My name is shady ,I am a student in mechatronics department ,i am very interested to this essay,send more information about it . I'LL be pleased if you accept my invitation to be friends



أهلاً اخي الكريم

بالنسبة لمعلومات عن الموضوع، فستجد في صفحتي الوصلات التي سترسلك إلى ومراكز المعلومات
بعضها متوفر باللغتين الإنجليزية والألمانية، وبعضها على بعض الصفحات فقط بالإلمانية.

ولكن المعلومات متوفرة باللغة الإنجليزية على كثير من المواقع، فالبحث في جووجل مفيد هنا

مثلاً
http://www.knx.org/ 

و فيه أحدف المعلومات عنه، فهو المسمى الجديد للنظام، إن صحَّ التعبير

ومن المعلومات فيه: http://www.knx.org/knx/what-is-knx/

وهكذا


----------



## dercncplaner (20 فبراير 2008)

jarod501 قال:


> thank you very much



أهلاً أخي العزيز


----------



## ahmedmecha (23 فبراير 2008)

vielen Dank. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

تقبل مروري .......... و تحيااتي العطره جدا


----------



## dercncplaner (27 فبراير 2008)

ahmedmecha قال:


> vielen Dank. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg



أهلاً أخي

Danke sehr, für deinen Besuch und den Eintrag


----------



## dercncplaner (27 فبراير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> تقبل مروري .......... و تحيااتي العطره جدا



أتقبَّل ..؟!

لقد شرَّفني مرورك وأسعدني أخي الفاضل

سلامي لك


----------



## xcode (29 يناير 2009)

Can any one help to find ebooks about EIB ( Installation BUS System) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## o_kurdi (30 يناير 2011)

Danke sehr, und ich moechte wissen, woran arbeitest du?
und noch etwas, ich kann die Website nicht oeffnen!

mfG


----------



## dercncplaner (30 يناير 2011)

Das war ein ehemaliges Referat von mir, zurzeit habe ich aber damit nichts zu tun, deshalb wurde die Seite geloescht.


----------

